# Any advice on sealing asphalt millings/grindings?



## ak22801 (Mar 15, 2011)

We just got our lot done with asphalt millings. Its a pretty big area, took about 12 loads at 3"-5" in some areas. Afterwards we had the lot rolled with a vibrating 5 ton roller and it looked great. However now with cars and semi truck turning around its slowly starting to pick up pieces here and there and leaving tire marks, etc. 

I wanted to have the lot rolled again, and is there a sealer I could put on to really lock it all down? I read somewhere maybe even spreading concrete over the lot and watering it down, but I imagine I could never do that evenly and it would look awful. A lot of concrete in one area, none in another area, etc.

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## ak22801 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Have somebody come in and chip seal it 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

I remember my neighbor used a chemical sprayer and sprayed diesel or oil on it to cure it on a hot day.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't remember how they did it, but our county did that on a gravel road, and it is just like pavement now, thinking they used a road oil doing it. Has held up surprisingly well, gets a lot of traffic.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Randy Bush said:


> Don't remember how they did it, but our county did that on a gravel road, and it is just like pavement now, thinking they used a road oil doing it. Has held up surprisingly well, gets a lot of traffic.


they chip sealed it.

i'd bet a half gallon of royal what you describe they used tacking oil, and 3/8" minus rock to fill up the voids and tack it all together


----------

